# Amp repair



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, someone gave me a dead Basswork BA150.2 and it will blow fuse on power.
So i opened it up and it looks like that a pair of fets in the psu are dead short... 

Usually, is only replacing the fets enough, or it's often something else that cause this failure? Also the part is hfp50n06 but can't find them to purchase on the web, i know a few years ago i had my ecg book to cross reference but i've been out of the electronic repair field since i left school.

Thanks 

BTW i know the amp is maybe not worth repairing, but i want to to it for fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Just take the values and find another brand. Its a N-channel mosfet. I would change all of them out if switching to another brand so they match. If there are no signs of resistors burnt by them I would go ahead and just replace the mosfets. 

Here is the data sheet for it, if you havent seen it already
http://osea.com.cn/down/1219899180_1.pdf


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

what he said^


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

excellent, then ill order this and give it a shoot.

Thanks guys!


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

geez, i already got the parts! Digikey is shipping fast.

i guess ill have to get the iron out tonight lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

basshead said:


> geez, i already got the parts! Digikey is shipping fast.
> 
> i guess ill have to get the iron out tonight lol


That was super fast  Digikey is a great company.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

It's ALIVE!

20$ that will put a smile on my face for a few hours!

Here's some shots



















I feel like i'm gonna start looking for dead amps and have more fun 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice, it is fun to tinker with this stuff.


----------

